
Ask HN: I created a new GitHub project, and I need some suggestions and ideas - dee1024
I am a Junior programmer. Recently, I had an ideas of improving development efficiency and saving our time.
So I start new Github project named &quot;Sloth&quot;, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;coolcooldee&#x2F;sloth . Sloth is A tool to generate scaffold code from SQL databases. You just need to specify your application database may be used.
Until now, Sloth 1.0 has been finished . It accomplished several goals：<p><i>Generate Model–View–Controller Code<p></i>Generate CRUD  Code<p><i>Generate API DOC<p></i>Provide Many Kinds Of Data Access With JDBC ：Mybatis、JOOQ、Spring JDBC
Sloth1.0 is effective in my daily work !
Currently, I plan to develop Sloth 2.0 . So I would like to listen to your more experienced suggestions and interesting ideas about new features in Sloth 2.0 .
What is your opinion on the schedule and next steps we proposed？Look forward to your feedbacks and suggestions soon.
Thank you for your understanding and your attention to this matter.
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://github.com/coolcooldee/sloth](https://github.com/coolcooldee/sloth)

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

